# TriTrix, Karma Indignia kits or..



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with TriTrix kits? I need to build or buy two audio systems for general purpose/TV. One will probably be a decent mid-level 2.1 or 5.1 system on the second floor to be used by the more avid movie/music fans. The other one will be low end, it only needs to be better than the built in TV speaker. For the former, I am thinking of going with the Dayton Reference speaker and subwoofer kits sold by parts express (e.g. Dr. K's MTM). For the later, something cheap will do. What do you think of tritrix? Is it better or worse than off the shelf speaker systems for the same price? What about Karma Indignia? Both cost around $300 or less in raw parts.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Maybe look at the plop in a box design for your low end build or the zaph budget aluminum 2 way with the da-175 mid & I think a seas tweet. Should both hit your sub 300 price point.


----------



## videsh (Apr 16, 2009)

Currently using the Tritrix TL towers as my mains in my 5.1. I really don`t think these things can be beat for the money. The TL digs deep, you get response into the upper 40hz range. When is use in stereo mode for music, everything is really balanced and for most music they fare really well. 

As for the smaller kit you`re looking for, you can check here:

Speaker Kits DIY Sound Group

or here:

DIY Speaker Components | Replacement Speakers | and Speaker kits from Meniscus Audio Group

the overnight sensations have gotten rave reviews for the sound they put out vs their size. I myself am currently building the Nano Neos from the first link.


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

For the latter, why not Wolf's PC speakers? It's simply a Aura NS3 8 ohm on special at madisound with a 1000uf capacitor in series all in a 64 cubic inch net enclosure. $30 in parts.

The other one, how about a Aurasound MLTL Jim Griffin's Aura T-line 2-way - Techtalk Speaker Building, Audio, Video, and Electronics Customer Discussion Forum From Parts-Express.com ~$200 in parts

or Stentorians - http://www.parts-express.com/project-gallery/speaker-projects/ go to page 4. $203 in parts from PE, build your own enclosures.


----------

